
How much do software engineers really make in each city? - weitingliu
https://www.codementor.io/blog/best-cities-software-engineer-earnings-271vpf599k#.WW5Weo5RcoA.hackernews
======
vdnkh
That "Quality of Life" index is lame as hell. Maybe I'm biased as a New
Yorker, but I'd live here over Raleigh any day. The access & immersion in
culture, food, entertainment, diversity etc. is the best part of living here
and is not accounted for. Oh, and I don't need a car.

Also, NYC is so large that it's hard to put a number on "cost of living".
According to this chart I pay a San Jose rent in Manhattan. Brooklyn/Queens
rents are way cheaper. If you average the entire city it jacks the rate up.

